# New boots. Should I try heat molding or just return them?



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok so I went to a local store a couple weeks ago to try on boots. The boot that I liked best were some 2010 Burton Hail 11.5, but they were charging full retail and I didn't really want to drop $275 on boots as a beginner. Anyways last week I noticed sierra was selling the 08 Hails cheap so I picked up a pair of 11.5s from them. So I get them yesterday, lace them up and.......WTF they don't fit the same! I was told they were the same as the 2010 except for a change in liner material, but the fit really wierd. It's like they are so padded around my achilles tendon they push my whole foot forward and jam my toes in to the front of the boot. When I bent my knees a bit it does back my toes off the front, but then the top of the boot presses so hard in to the the top of my foot that I'm sure my foot would be numb with in a half hour of riding. I'm mean just walking around in them in pretty painful on my toes. 

So does it sound like heat molding would help. I feel like if I could stretch the boot another half size or so and the damn achilles padding wasn't so think they would actually be ok. Can molding take care of these issues? 

Worst part is my plane leaves on Friday morning for a weeklong trip to Winter Park and I *REALLY* don't want to wear rentals. But now I don't know what my options are.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not familiar with Burton boots. Are those heat moldable? If so, it looks like that's pretty much your only option at this point. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

IMO Return them. I'd rather be foot pain free in rental boots than be in pain with new boots that are too tight. I did that once and needless to say the nail on my right big toe fell off 2 weeks after I came back from vacation. Maybe find a local place while on vacation and see if they give you a deal.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Well first off, I'm assuming you haven't really broken them in yet so I'd say go get them heat molded when you get the chance and if they still don't fit at least semi-tolerable then it'll be time to return them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fizzlicious said:


> Well first off, I'm assuming you haven't really broken them in yet so I'd say go get them heat molded when you get the chance and if they still don't fit at least semi-tolerable then it'll be time to return them.


Exactly. You already have them and you have a trip coming up, so you might as well give the heat molding a shot. If it doesn't fix the issue, then return them.


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fizzlicious said:


> Well first off, I'm assuming you haven't really broken them in yet so I'd say go get them heat molded when you get the chance and if they still don't fit at least semi-tolerable then it'll be time to return them.





linvillegorge said:


> Exactly. You already have them and you have a trip coming up, so you might as well give the heat molding a shot. If it doesn't fix the issue, then return them.


Will Sierra take them back after heat molding them? I think the gear shop at Winter does heat molding, so Friday when I get in town I can try that and if it doesn't work just rent some Saturday morning before my lesson starts. Anyone know a good place to go in Denver that has cheap stuff? 

Thanks for the help everyone! This is a great site!!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont know if you did this..but its a good message for everyone.

If they dont by default, ask to try on a new pair in the store.

Dont try on the on shelf demo pair, they have probably had dozens of feet in them mushing all the padding every which way.

Its perfectly possible the ones you tried on at the store were like this if they werent new.

I wouldnt waste your time heat molding if they are that uncomfortable..it wont make that much difference.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Check out Colorado Ski and Golf and Christy Sports. CS&G has the better overall selection, but there's not one that's all that's convenient to get to on the route from DIA to Summit County. If you go to CS&G, the one in Littleton is the best, but is a good 15-20 minutes south of I-70 on Wadsworth. There's a good Christy Sports just off of I-70 by Colorado Mills.

Community Skate and Snow is another place you may want to check out. They have a very small selection and you may want to call to see what they still have in stock, but if you explain your situation, those guys will give you the best price they can and will probably throw in a free tune for your board. They're just north of I-70 off of Wadsworth.

Another place you may want to check into is Mountain Sports Outlet in Silverthorne. They have a good selection and good prices.

As far as heat molding goes, I know CS&G does it and I'm pretty sure Christy Sports does as well.


----------



## 181 (Feb 10, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> I dont know if you did this..but its a good message for everyone.
> 
> If they dont by default, ask to try on a new pair in the store.
> 
> ...


I bet your correct. It's the only thing I can think of to explain the difference in sizing. The wierd thing is my foot in socks measured right under 11.5 on the foot scale and I wear a 12 in sneakers. Maybe I just got a pair that was jacked up from the factory because I noticed the right boot fits a lot better than the left and both my feet are within a quarter inch of the same size.



linvillegorge said:


> Check out Colorado Ski and Golf and Christy Sports. CS&G has the better overall selection, but there's not one that's all that's convenient to get to on the route from DIA to Summit County. If you go to CS&G, the one in Littleton is the best, but is a good 15-20 minutes south of I-70 on Wadsworth. There's a good Christy Sports just off of I-70 by Colorado Mills.
> 
> Community Skate and Snow is another place you may want to check out. They have a very small selection and you may want to call to see what they still have in stock, but if you explain your situation, those guys will give you the best price they can and will probably throw in a free tune for your board. They're just north of I-70 off of Wadsworth.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, my flight gets in at 10:30 and I can't check in untill 2pm so I pretty much got all day Friday off so I'll try to hit at least a couple of those places up.


----------

